
Ask HN: How long to read a technical book - noober
I was curious how long it takes others to go through a technical book.<p>I typically strive for a chapter a day or fifty pages, whichever comes first.<p>That rate is for a straight read-thru with 100% comprehension, but without performing any coding exercises.<p>And how well is your retention after you&#x27;ve completed the book?
======
davelnewton
Depends on the book, why I'm reading it, how soon I need to apply it, how
interesting it is, how much mathy stuff I have to parse out, how it engages
the reader, how it tests the reader's knowledge, etc.

Unrelated, but reading a coding book without doing any of the coding
guarantees lower retention and understanding.

~~~
noober
most definitely true when it comes to retention, but with regard to
understanding its more or less taking the information at face value.

Working through the code may lead to deeper understanding or appreciation (or
rejection) but not necessarily some coding examples can be rote.

~~~
davelnewton
We may be using the word "understanding" differently.

I don't think you can really "understand" things unless you _do_ them. I can
read all the martial arts books I want, but without practice, it's generally
useless. The caveat for that, which also applies to programming, is that with
decades of experience, it's (relatively) easier to absorb and utilize
unpracticed "knowledge" because you can relate it to skills you already have.

~~~
noober
that is exactly my thought as well.

when I say face value, its like knowing that to throw a punch you should have
the thumb curled outside your fist and not in because you risk breaking it on
impact, though I have never tested it myself.

I find as you said, the more experience you have the "easier to
absorb...unpracticed knowledge."

